# Creamed Honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Buy a flour mill at the health food store and grind it nice and fine.


----------



## Jerry J (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you mean to pour thick liguid honey into a flour mill,Sounds like a mess in the kitchen to me (the wife ain't gonna like this)? What about all these toys of the wife's like Blender, Food Processer,Kitchen Aid Meat grinder attachment. Maybe I better forget about this. Jerry


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think the blender will just put a lot of air in it. A meat grinder on very fine has bee used by some, but a fine flour mill will make it finer. Yes, anything to do with processing honey is messy.


----------

